

A hands-on intro to building modern web applications with Elixir and Phoenix - jackhammer2022
http://phoenix.thefirehoseproject.com/

======
alxndr
Note that this was written with Phoenix v0.8 and Ecto 0.2 [0]; Phoenix is
currently in 0.13 and Ecto in 0.11.

[0]
[http://phoenix.thefirehoseproject.com/3.html](http://phoenix.thefirehoseproject.com/3.html)

